# Where to meet backcountry partners?



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

So I am pretty new to the back country boarding thing but I want to get out more. I've done avalanche safety training and been out for my first trip. I would be interested in meeting people who live near me and might have more experience than me or can suggest some good places to go. I have looked online for other forums more geared towards back country travel but have not had any luck. Biglines.com has a forum but that place is pretty dead for the regional forum. Just a couple posts down date back to 2006. 

The university offers an intro to back country skiing/boarding. This is only a couple times a year and I missed my chance to take those. None of my friends are that interested so it leaves me in a tough spot. 

How did you all make your back country friends?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm in the same boat... 
This year is looking pretty tough, I don't have a split yet, and snowshoes are a pain.
I wouldnt mind hitting up Fortress just to get some experience under my belt without venturing too far into the unknown.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Fortress was a good trip but the approach is so long just to get to the base of the old runs then you get to actually start your real ascent. 

Another place I know there is a lot of backcountry activity is near Bow Summit. I know a lot of people make their way up there the downside is it is 2.5 hours away and the sub alpine runs are all only about 25º in steepness. The alpine runs are steeper but too dangerous this year. 

My next trip out I am considering renting a split to see how I like it before possibly taking the plunge for a split board. To hijack my own thread I WANT one of these Prior boards.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I did bow summit for my avy course, it was a tough climb, but I could handle doing it again.

The one thing to watch out for is ending up too far down.

As far as Splits, I'm thinking Either a Voile Mojo, or a Venture Divide. Rumor has it that next season, Venture will have rocker splits.

I'm pretty thumbs down on Prior. I have an MFR, and the ride is OK, but the base is super weak.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Im looking for people who use snowmobiles to access the backcountry of NW Washington. I have my own sled and know quite a few good spots.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Nostromos and Zee, I am in the same boat, took my ast lvl 1 at Sunshine last month, have all my gear and have done a ton of reading, but don't know many people who are actually dedicated enough, just people who like doing the slack-country with no gear. Let me know if you want to link up for a trip, I have thurs-sat off every week and know people who could suggest some good areas around Banff. I live in Banff and have my own car so could meet somewhere even.


----------

